# Copper Pipe Turning Green



## marcoj32 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in the process of renovating my bathroom and had a plumber reconfigure my tub/shower plumbing to accommodate my new shower system. Today I noticed a green discoloration around the some of the copper pipes he sweated. I associate green and copper with water, however I don't see or feel any water leaking. Is this something to be worried about. I'm about to secure the area with durock and tile and would hate to tear it down because of a water leak.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Copper will oxidize and you are seeing the "patina" that people pay lot for on flashing and downspouts. - They even try to accelerate it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It is nothing to be concerned with. Not uncommon.


----------



## marcoj32 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

Thank you very much. I appreciate your prompt and informative replies. 

I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Most of this is a chemical reaction called patina, as others have stated. You will normally find this around fittings and pipe that have been soldered. Many Plumbers do not wipe the joints after sweating and the left-over flux causes this. I always wipe the joint, first with a gloved finger for the look of the joint, and later with a wet rag to remove the excess flux.


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

I would get the water tested for it's PH level, Water with a high acidic level will eat the copper pipe from ther inside out. Before you can realize it you will have pin hole leaks all over the house. That green is the copper being eaten away. I would bet you need an acid neutralizer and directly after that, a water softner. Take a water sample to Sears and have them test it, They will set a system up for you. Then shop around. I had the same problem and this set up fixed it. Oh and after cutting a piece of copper pipe out to see the condition of it internally i was amazed at how bad the pipe was pitted inside.


----------



## marcoj32 (Oct 13, 2007)

James,

It's not visible on the other pipes, only the ones that were sweated. I'm kinda agree with the other (came from the flux). It happened around 3 weeks after the pipes were sweated


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

marcoj32 said:


> James,
> 
> It's not visible on the other pipes, only the ones that were sweated. I'm kinda agree with the other (came from the flux). It happened around 3 weeks after the pipes were sweated


Bingo. I see it EVERY DAY in new construction. It happens, and is nothing to be overly concerned with.


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*self cleaning flux*

That self cleaning flux will patina really quickly even if you do wipe it down after soldering.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Jayp, most of the 'patina" is caused from the heat of the torch. If you leave the melted flux on the pipe, it will, itself, turn the pipe green from the acid in it.


----------



## protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

In my experience large quantities of flux left on copper will weaken the pipe and encourage pin-holes to form years later. Remove it from the pipe using a dish soap and water mixture on a rag.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

green at fitting is not bad your plumber didnt clean the flux off when cleaning the 90's


----------



## soldotnalady (May 27, 2011)

thanks for all the information . My pipes are completely covered in green. i don't know how serious this is. Can anyone tell me just what to do before pin holes appear???


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Jheeeezh now you have two identical threads going at the same time.:yes: I feel a little foolish replying to your other thread before I found this one.


----------



## protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

soldotnalady said:


> thanks for all the information . My pipes are completely covered in green. i don't know how serious this is. Can anyone tell me just what to do before pin holes appear???


The dammage has been done. There is just as much flux on the inside of the pipes. If your water supply has the right water chemistry, the oil based flux will eat them from the inside out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

soldotnalady said:


> thanks for all the information . My pipes are completely covered in green. i don't know how serious this is. Can anyone tell me just what to do before pin holes appear???



You take the cake----Ten knowledgeable folks (pros--a building inspector --two bath remodlers and a handful of plumbers) tell you not to worry.

You want to worry so you keep posting the same question ---

Finally one person tells you what you wanted to hear--and off you go --
The sky is not going to fall.

Plumbers flux is water soluble and is washed out of the inside of the pipe--
any on the outside could be washed off with soapy water. (as I suggested earlier)


Oh,well----Mike---


----------



## protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> You take the cake----Ten knowledgeable folks (pros--a building inspector --two bath remodlers and a handful of plumbers) tell you not to worry.
> 
> You want to worry so you keep posting the same question ---
> 
> ...


Actually, internal flux corrosion is the cause of tens of thousands of pin hole leaks in copper pipes every year.

This is backed up by the copper development association's studies and several independent studies as well as my own (being a master plumber/plumbing contractor with over a decade of specializing copper pipe leak detection, repair and repiping). But hey, what do we know.

"plumbers flux" is not all water soluble as you claim. In fact, the overwhelming majority of flux on the market for the past 100 years has been oil soluble not water soluble. Only in the past 5 years or so has the use of water soluble flux become a bit more common. Even now, it's probably close to 50/50 with oil base coming out ahead.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Protech---You got blind sided here----She has had 4 different posts on this subject---Her description was typical of surface oxidation caused by flux.---Nothing extreme or any indication of failure.

She is looking for the answer that she wants to hear.

She finally heard it. ---Mike----


----------



## protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

I made a blog about this issue as it is a local problem.

http://protechplumbingllc.com/local-plumber/pinhole-leaks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks. Some water just eats up copper----several counties in Arkansas banned the use of copper for that very reason.---Mike---


----------



## leclaire88 (Apr 11, 2013)

*How to clean the grren off my pipes*

I am not sure hw to post on this site so everyone can see my question. So I am sending this one and hope everyone can view this. I found out why my pipes are turning green. I was storing chlorine tablet in the basement they were not wrapped and got wet so that is what caused the pipes to turn green. But now I need to know how to clean them, I tried soapy water baking soda several cleaners. Can someon help me.
Thank you


----------



## lakec (Oct 20, 2011)

*Green Pipes*

Should I be concerned?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks rather nasty---How old? Any other signs of deterioration elsewhere in the house?

Are chemicals stored near by those pipes?

Looks like chemical damage to me---


----------



## lakec (Oct 20, 2011)

*Green Pipes*

they are about 13 years old.... now that you mention it... there were some pool chemicals stored on a shelf above them and I do believe some may have leaked... should I clean (if so how) or replace?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I though it looked like chlorine damage---

Clean it up with an S.O.S pad---if there is really deep pitting--then think about changing the pipe--if not--you are good with the existing stuff.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Cold pipe sweating along with the pool chemical fumes is the likely cause. If it is not leaking I would not be concerned. I would store the pool chemicals elsewhere though.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Not to worry my neighbors had green teeth for years. :shutup:


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

jayp said:


> That self cleaning flux will patina really quickly even if you do wipe it down after soldering.


I use S-39 from Griffon
Great stuff but if you don't wipe afterwards, the pipe goes a deep green pretty fast.


----------

